# Critique on change of scape



## GreenNeedle (25 Jan 2009)

After I have got my nursery tank scaped I am thinking of rescaping my 125Ltr which is currently 'Celestial Glade'.

Not a costly change as I will use virtually everything (plants, wood, substrate etc) but quite a different look hopefully.  

Here is how 'Celestial Glade looks at the moment to get an idea of the shape of the plants and wood (which is totally hidden here. lol:





As you can see this is getting quite hard to maintain as it 'thickens'.  I aim to use all the current plants but thin them out substantially.  All the Crypts, Java Fern and Anubias will go into the new tank, some of the needle into the nursery, some into the new 125 scape and the rest will be up for sale on here.

This is what I am thinking of:



The wood is the actual wood I currently have, the left piece turned around, the right piece propped on the left piece to gain some height.  The pipes and diffuser will move to the left.  The Koralia to the right mirroring their current positions

Lightest green = Anubias, mid green is Java Fern, Dark Green is needles (They will grow to the left with the flow from the Koralia.)
Burgundy are smaller Crypts (Wendtii Brown/Green/Tropica, Parva
Blue would be the medium Crypts (Becketti, Wilisii) with the larger Crypts (Undulata) at the back.

I think I will probably scrape the sand off the top of the Tropica and then top it with some light coloured small gravel.

Any opinions?

AC


----------



## Garuf (25 Jan 2009)

I know you don't like nature scapes but I really think you need some stones in their and moss too jst something to break up the planting, otherwise I really like it, especially as I know how pretty needle leave java is when it's really going.


----------



## GreenNeedle (25 Jan 2009)

I don't mind putting stone in there as long as it fits in.  The only thing I don't really like about Nature scapes is th monotony of looking at 20 similar tanks. lol  I quite like the current Saintly, GF style where it doesn't look like they are try to recreate landscapes underwater and look like quite natural underwater settings.

Rock would have to be local and 'found' though which could be tricky.  No money to spare at the moment.

AC


----------



## Garuf (25 Jan 2009)

I wouldn't worry about found rock, just look for some nice cobbles. Or conspire to go to the welsh quarry's snowdonia way and get some really good slate. 
I'm liking george and saintly's shift in scape style. I just wish I had their foresight.
I'd get some bolbitis in there myself. It'd help break up all the needle and crpyts.


----------



## samc (25 Jan 2009)

i do like that scape the needle java is a good centrepiece and looks great but i would like to see what you can do


----------



## GreenNeedle (25 Jan 2009)

The problem is that the needle fern is doing so well that as it runs almost the length of the long piece and is also on the left bit towards the rear that it blocks out so much of the light to the bottom!!!

I am trying to keep the look but turn the tank on its end if you like so that the bottom will now be the left etc 

Garuf Where would you put the rock? inbetween the 2 pieces of wood?

AC


----------



## Thomas McMillan (26 Jan 2009)

You know I'm a big fan of your scape, looking forward to this next one!

I definately think your style would benefit from some rocks like Gareth said. Just maybe a few dotted strategically around the foreground outskirts and then maybe some gravel to get a natural look. 

I'll be watching the Sell section for those ferns


----------



## GreenNeedle (26 Jan 2009)

I'm thinking of February/March for the change.  I want to get the 'right' rocks so I will get a selection each time I am at my Mums and can walk around the nature reserve.  I also want to get 'Nursery Island' up and running first too 

This will of course still be a jungle scape and pretty similar to it's present form but the current mid level (the needles) will be from the right to centre rather than a line across the middle.

How about something like this?  The rock on the left looks a little silly to me!!!




AC


----------



## Garuf (26 Jan 2009)

I'll knock out my ideas on it later on tonight, Andy. I agree the rock on the left is wrong, it should be recessive as it would other wise create a second focal point and that is generally a bad idea. 

Like I say I'll draw up an idea later, got a lot of architecture work to catch up on.


----------



## Thomas McMillan (26 Jan 2009)

Don't use massive rocks like that, just little ones.


----------



## Jack middleton (26 Jan 2009)

IMO those rocks would look good, how they are, you could maybe tie some plants such as anubias to them


----------



## GreenNeedle (26 Jan 2009)

Garuf.  Look forward to seeing your ideas.  No moss though please   Rock is the only addition really as I am using all the plants and wood from the current scape with a light coloured fine gravel on top of the existing Tropica once I've syphoned a load of sand off of it.  Pleanty of time to throw some ideas around.

Tom - I like the large rocks on the right.  They look like they would blend in with the wood well if I can find a match for the drawing. lol

It's just on the left it's quite hard to fit something there because it get's dominated by all the wood and rock on the right.  It's a little like billy no mates, the last to picked for the football team 

Jack - the light green circles are Anubias 

AC


----------



## GreenNeedle (1 Feb 2009)

What about this.  Still want to do similar to the previous scapes but using lots of smaller round cobbles to blend into the wood.  I can then plant Crypts in/through the gaps and Anubias on the rocks.  I want to give the Anubias a chance in the setup whereas before they hit the glass quite early on.  The needle fern will leave some wood showing through to the left hopefully.


----------



## Mark Evans (1 Feb 2009)

maybe Andy, when it comes to the pebbles at th front (which looks a better plan than before) rather than planting in front of them with...parva?....arrange the pebbles/stnes in such a way so you can plant in between them rather than in front?...it may give a better sense of depth.unless of course the plant at it's heighest will still be shorter than the stones used   

no matter what you do, it will look smart and no doubt show us what to really do with crypts!    eagerly awaiting progress mate

mark


----------



## GreenNeedle (1 Feb 2009)

I think there are 2 ways of doing Crypts really.  If you can afford it to densely plant and then it almost instantly fills in after the new growth comes in.  If you can't afford it then the patience game is best.

I think getting the Anubias/Crypts on/within the rocks is going to be quite difficult.  Studying how others do it at the mo.

AC


----------



## Mark Evans (1 Feb 2009)

if you need any crypts to bulk out, i'm your man. a lot are claimed for but i'll reserve you a load if you like. wendeti green broen becketi.


----------



## GreenNeedle (1 Feb 2009)

Lol.  Mine is really starting to bulk out at the moment.  I'm aiming to have a little more open room in the water column of the new scape.  Try to restrict the needle ferns a little etc.

I'm actually anticipating a lot of mine being moved on.  especially a lot of the needles.

Thanks for the offer though.

AC


----------



## Thomas McMillan (1 Feb 2009)

if this scape turns out anything like that last mock up, it should be one to watch. looks to be great

i'd be looking for a bit of needle if and when you're ready


----------



## GreenNeedle (2 Feb 2009)

OK the latest version.  I have added some of the rocks that I collected today.  I have used some of these rocks in 'Nursery Island' so this is more of a tester to see the effect with real rocks rather than grey shapes 





My first impression is that they look good BUT...

...  I need to bridge the gap between the right two 'piles'  It looks like 3 placed piles at the moment and it wants to look more natural without it turning into just a mass of rock.

AC


----------



## Garuf (2 Feb 2009)

Sorry Andy I never got round to sorting out my ideas, work work work I'm sure you'll understand I'd use a rock creep to join the two visually, suggest a split between, imagine that it is a river running through and place the main stones so they're supported by the smaller ones "flowing" into them.


----------

